# Next BCT when?



## medaid (30 Jan 2007)

Anyone know when the next BCT course will be? Cheers!


----------



## Armymedic (30 Jan 2007)

I am acronimed out...
what, pray tell, is BCT?


----------



## Staff Weenie (30 Jan 2007)

Basic Classification Training. In this case, I'm assuming it's BCT Medical Part I & II for HCA (and NO & MO as well.....).

It's usually run every summer, depending on student load and instructor availability. I'll see if I can track down dates for this summer, though Unit Ops staff may have this answer already.


----------



## medaid (30 Jan 2007)

hahaha cheers! Thanks Staff Weenie. SMMT, I said that to my RSS Ops O and she was like 'What's BCT?!' I know how you feel


----------



## HCA123 (30 Jan 2007)

If the training is the same for reserves as it is in the regs for HCA's - then the basic health services field course runs from 30 Apr - 7 June and the Basic HCA crse runs from 8 June - 9 July. Back to back in Borden.


----------



## medaid (31 Jan 2007)

Whats the difference between the basic health services field course, and the basic HCA course? Ya... I don't know the last time I heard of the BCT course for the Reserves it was something along the lines of 3 weeks, with change. 

And, my comment with regards to my Ops O, it was not a slight in anyway, it was a confirmatory remark to SMMT's comment about too many acronyms. My RSSO is one great person to have at my unit.


----------



## HCA123 (31 Jan 2007)

Basic Health Services Field Course is a 5 week course done with most medical branch officer trades (nurses, HCA's, etc). You learn all about the health services in the field/how they operate and you do a couple of field ex's.

Basic HCA course is just that, the first course for HCAs and you learn the ins and outs of the trade.  I can provide a listing of the EOs/POs for either course if you are interested.

For the reg force you need the field course, the basic HCA and the 9-month Ryerson University program (or equivalent) to be fully MOC qualified.


----------



## medaid (31 Jan 2007)

oh wow! That sounds interesting... especially the Ryersoin University portion.... any news on Reserve HCAs becomming more compatible with their reg force counter parts?


----------



## HCA123 (31 Jan 2007)

On the CFMSS DIN site, BCT 1 is 16-27 July and BCT 2 is 30 July - 3 Aug.

Like I said earlier, I'm not up on the res vs reg equivalencies for HCA's - however I can tell you that I'm 99% sure (in my humble opinion) the Ryerson program (officially called the Health Services Management Program) won't be in the cards for the reserves. It's a distance/in house program of 2-3 weeks home study then 1 week of classes in Borden (taught by profs from Ryerson). Repeat from Sept until April and you have the Ryerson program (8 courses in all). Between a couple of us we figure it costs in the range of $30,000 each student (flights, TD, the program itself) and you are a full time student for 9 months. There are always options on civie side (you can do the civie program through Ryerson or do it through another school) and use the reserve education reimbursement program to help cover the costs. From experience, you can get a bypass for the Ryerson training if you can prove you have equivalencies to the 8 courses (I have a business education background with some other experience that I was able to use to PLA it). Ideally they look for a bachelor's or master's degree in Health Care Admin.


----------



## medaid (1 Feb 2007)

wow... I am stunned and amazed... all at the same time. Oh well. I'll plug away at my PRes courses  and we'll see how it goes! Cheers for all the help!


----------



## HCA123 (1 Feb 2007)

There seem to be a number of Class B jobs available with HSG's for PRes HCAs (I've seen a couple over the last few months) - so the opportunities are there (met an HCA a couple of weeks ago who just started a Class B job here in Edmonton). I'm only saying this to highlight the fact that there are PRes HCA's filling spots in HQ's - same spot/job a reg force HCA would occupy. I haven't met any reserve HCA's who made the jump to the regs yet - most HCAs I know are remusters from other trades (HCA is a popular remuster trade) or entered the occupation through ROTP. I'd be curious to know if there are any reg force HCAs who were reserve HCA's out there and what write-offs they got. Will the Ryerson program really help you much if your first posting is a Fd Amb as a platoon commander? Probably not. Will it help in a clinical setting as a manager - probably, however evaluations from those who have done it are mixed. 

Cheers


----------

